# Best gun for Hog's ?



## mark-7mag (Feb 5, 2008)

What gun do most of you "hog hunters" use ? I'm thinking of going this year to fill the void left from whitetail season beeing over.


----------



## stev (Feb 5, 2008)

A placed shot right behind the ear will kill any hog with any cal.


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Feb 5, 2008)

Go out and lay the hammer slammer on 1 with a bow!!! That makes it so much fun!!! Im sure a .243 would put the smackdown on 1. Or you could use a .50 cal sniper rifle and try to shoot them from like 1000 yards.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Feb 5, 2008)

If I had to use a gun, prefer a bow, I'd use My Marlin
Guide Gun in 444 loaded with the Barnes 200 gr XPB
over a does of RE7 powder, critters hate it.  If it were
a handgun, Rugr blackhawk in 45 Colt loaded with a
hard cast 255 gr bullet over a dose of Blue Dot


----------



## insanehunter (Feb 5, 2008)

3006


----------



## Jriley (Feb 5, 2008)

.375 Ruger with a Leupold VX-III 2X8 and 300 grain round nose bullets. They never know what hit them!


----------



## RJY66 (Feb 5, 2008)

Probably anything you use for deer will work fine.  Anything period will work if you shoot them in the head as Stev describes.    

There is a thread on the hog and small game forum that shows a hog's vitals you might want to check out.  They are a little different than a deer.....more foward.   Like any kind of game its more where you hit them than what you hit them with.....


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=82784


----------



## 257 roberts (Feb 5, 2008)

I've shot them with alot of different calibers( rifles,pistols and shotguns) any gun you can use for deer will work for hogs
but like others have said a bow is the way to go.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Feb 6, 2008)

i killed them with , recurve bows with stone points, and pistols and rifles in 22 mags up to 44 mags.......it's where ya place the shot!!!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2008)

Then I guess my 7mm would work . I didn't want to have  go out and buy another gun although, it is a good excuse to do so  huh?


----------



## pnome (Feb 6, 2008)

mark-7mag said:


> Then I guess my 7mm would work . I didn't want to have  go out and buy another gun although, it is a good excuse to do so  huh?



Sure is.  The 7mm will work fine.  However, you might want to consider something that is more of a "brush gun"

Hogs tend to prefer the thick stuff, and a shorter barrel can make things easier.


----------



## cnutter (Feb 6, 2008)

I use my Marlin 1895 Guide gun in 45/70 when I am doing spot and stalks or my Mossberg Slug gun.  

IF I am sitting over a food plot or other food source they are hitting I use any of my deer rifles. 

I dont like hunting hogs with 22LR or 22mags.  But they will work just make sure you shoot them behind the ear. 


My .50 ML works fairly well also. 

If your on your deer lease or other private land you can use any firearm you want to hunt them.  WMAs require you to use small game weapons.  22LR, Shotguns or MLs. 

I would use a shot gun with slugs as my first choice and a Muzzle loader as my second for WMA hunting.   22s should be your last choice.


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Feb 6, 2008)

mark-7mag said:


> Then I guess my 7mm would work . I didn't want to have  go out and buy another gun although, it is a good excuse to do so  huh?



You could blow a hog in 2 with a 7mm.  Thats a gun you hunt elk with.


----------



## HTRDNCK (Feb 6, 2008)

Shot placement is all that matters.

I've used 

Pistols
.22 LR
.22 Mag
.38 spl
.357 mag
.44 mag
.45 acp

Rifles
.22 LR
.22 mag
.22 k-hornet
22-250
30-30
.307 win
.308 
.35 rem
.270
300 wsm
.44 mag

Hogs are built different than deer. There are several good sources on the net that show where organs are located. It is easy to gut shoot one if you take a "deer-kill" shot.  I prefer a shot between the eyes, in the eye, in the ear and along a line between the eye and ear. it depends on how the pig is standing when the shot it taken.


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 6, 2008)

Use Any Gun You Want Its Shot Placement  Use Your Deer Rifle Thats What I Use


----------



## cotton top (Feb 6, 2008)

44 mag


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 6, 2008)

I like using my Contender in 7mmTCU.


----------



## Reformed Yankee (Feb 6, 2008)

*hog rifle*

.308 works wonders but as soon as my .458 socom gets here I think it will work even better.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 6, 2008)

Get a Browning BAR in any caliber you like. You can pile them up. BING< BING< BING< BING or if you are Italian Botto BING< Botto BANG< Botto BOOM.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Feb 7, 2008)

AR50 works well.  Will try to get it on video.


----------



## JAGER (Feb 7, 2008)

Your 7 mm is more than ample. I killed 180 hogs during 2007 using a .308 with 180 grain Nosler Partition bullets. Hog vitals are positioned much like a bear, low and between the shoulders. A mature 250+ pound boar develops a shoulder shield which may not allow deep penetration by a soft bullet. 

I've examined several 300-350 pounders with shoulder wounds healed over from previous shots which did not break their shoulder blade, let alone penetrate their vitals. Don't shoot big bruisers on the shoulder (like my avatar). Angle your shot into their boiler room from in front or behind the shield. I've never had a problem with a Nosler Partition bullet penetrating the shoulder of any hog under 200 pounds.


----------



## Two-Dogs (Feb 8, 2008)

JAGER, any of those pigs shot with .223 or 5.56? I spent some nights waiting on a range with a PVS4, but never got a shot. Figured you may know how some of the loads performed, or did not...


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow JAGER ! 180 hog's in 2007. I wouldn't mind hooking up with you sometime on a hunt if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 10, 2008)

Need I Say More?


----------



## cnutter (Feb 11, 2008)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Need I Say More?



Most people dont know what a hog tie looks like...


----------



## JAGER (Feb 11, 2008)

mark-7mag said:


> Wow JAGER ! 180 hog's in 2007. I wouldn't mind hooking up with you sometime on a hunt if you wouldn't mind.



All my 2008 hunts are already full. I attached a picture of the two brothers who attended their first thermal hog hunt with me on Saturday night and killed 13 before midnight. Not too bad for five hours of hunting.

All I can say is... they had the time of their life.


----------



## HUNTER475 (Feb 12, 2008)

What Is A Thermal Hog Hunt ?


----------



## JAGER (Feb 12, 2008)

*Thermal Hog Hunting*

My favorite hog control method involves hunting at night with the same thermal technology we currently use in combat. I can distinguish a deer from a hog at 1/2 mile with my this equipment. Then stalk to within sixty yards before introducing them to a 180 grain Nosler Partition from my 308 tactical rifle. My avatar is a picture of a 266 pound boar through my scope at midnight. There is a 90-second video of a thermal hunt on my website. Some of my thermal footage was recenting filmed for "Top Sniper" on the Military Channel this month.

I'm thankful Georgia hunting regulations allow thermal infrared devices on feral hogs. It is my goal to introduce new military technologies to the hunting and wildlife control industries upon my Army retirement this year. There are so many applications to the civilian sector. I look forward to sharing them with everyone.


----------



## Tom Laubach (Feb 12, 2008)

God , Who had to clean all those hogs?

What is your web site?


----------



## JAGER (Feb 12, 2008)

The hogs were donated to six local families who wanted the meat. The website is listed in my public profile.


----------



## ppope (Feb 13, 2008)

Jager

Is it legal to shoot coyotes at night with that scope


----------



## JAGER (Feb 13, 2008)

Coyotes are an invasive species just like feral hogs, with no closed season and no limit. Common sense tells me it would be legal to use night vision and thermal scopes on coyotes also. 

But, I have not read it in the regulation. So please do not take my common sense as Georgia law. Thermal technology would be just as effective on coyotes as it is on feral hogs. It would be worth a phone call to your DNR law enforcement guru.

I always call our game warden each night we hunt just to let him know where we are going to be located. He appreciates it and it saves us from being interupted during our hunt. A good offense is always better than defense.

-JAGER


----------



## ppope (Feb 14, 2008)

Good advice.. Do you ever hunt on other land owners property?  We have hogs for the first time on our farm, but it seems like they are only moving at night.  We also have a bunch of coyotes, bobcats and foxes that we would like to get rid of.  We had a trapper come down in January, but he could only stay 2 weeks.  I wish I could afford the thermal scope and just sit out there every weekend.


----------



## JAGER (Feb 14, 2008)

I have about all I can handle in the counties between Columbus and Albany.

-JAGER


----------

